# Hakko No More 936-9



## VRPCOMPANY (Oct 10, 2004)

Threads Says It All Hakko Is No Longer Making The 936-9. Whats Your Next Pick For A Good Iron, The 936-12, Or Something Else.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

A friend just got one from www.kiesub.com so are you sure they are no longer making them?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I like the Weller WLC-200 and will be carrying them soon... as soon as I can get them in stock.

• On/off switch with “power-on” indictor light
• Variable power control produces 5-80 watts
• Cushioned foam grip with replaceable heating element
• Ideal for the professional or hobbyist
• Iron coated copper tip
• Includes MTG20 3/8" replaceable tip


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> I like the Weller WLC-200 and will be carrying them soon... as soon as I can get them in stock.


thats what i use and it works great... flows well.. and is hot all the time.


----------

